# PSA: Build your own cranks? Here are the parts!



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Solid Bikes ? Products

Awesome selection of neat stuff!

I'm not associated in any way, just thought I'd pass along the info.

-Walt


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh my.

My cheeks just went a little flush. Hell of a good PSA.


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah, those guys have some sweet stuff!


----------



## BungedUP (Aug 18, 2003)

Not too shabby! Thanks Walt!


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I've been spending a bunch of time trying to figure out how stupid I have to be to make myself some cranks...

Right now the plan is to get a Euro 48-spline 22mm BB (which does exist, it appears) and then use something like 1"x.065" straightgauge (or maybe some FB-4 fork blades for a tiny bit of taper action?). Profile makes a 4-arm adapter to fit BMX one-bolt chainring cranks but it's for 19mm. That should not be too hard to deal with, though...

So now you'll know why my next few posts will be from a hospital bed with half a crankarm through my leg. 

-Walt


----------



## BungedUP (Aug 18, 2003)

HA! Good stuff. 

I was going to make a snarky joke about just using a little silver to sweat the arms on, but I'll refrain. Wait, did I just make the joke? I can't tell a lot of the time...


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Hot Rod Cranks

Maybe just get a set of Hot Rods?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

What fun is that?

Hot Rods are awesome, though.

-Walt


----------



## JEFoust (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi guys. Ultra-newb here. I'll try to give some info without stepping on toes. I am in no way affiliated with Solid (or any other brand I name), just been lurking on there too and bought some stuff a while back.

Walt, Solid BMX is in your master-list. Maybe an update is needed?

Their store has been up for a year or so. The spindles sold out, which used to be there but I bet Aaron, who is the owner, will still sell them if you ask. Or Profile always has them.
Also, in my case, shipping was included in the listed price, so long as you have a decent size order. But maybe this has changed.

As a BMX guy I know that MTB isn't keen on the whole Mid/Spanish BB setup unless you own a DJ, but they are here to stay. And with that 22mm spindles are becoming the norm and there's even a 24mm crank, so you may see more BMX/MTB compatibility with the parts you already have.The Profile spline-drive adapter does come in 22mm, but they carry plenty of chain-wheel sizes as well, if that's your thing. But I digress.

Not sure if Pat Banks is on here or not (is name-dropping ok?) but he made a simple and effective jig to make crank arms and make them consistent.
Instagram
Instagram


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

Walt, just get a BMX chain wheel and shave down the teeth to fit a multi-speed chain. You could even do narrow/wide. I'm sure after you set up your rotary table it would only take several hours.


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

BTW, there was a post some months back about a weird size tapered TT tube that was too short to be a fork blade or stay. I think maybe this was it.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, when they went on the list, most of that stuff wasn't available. So I thought I'd post it again. 

Yeah, the spline drive spider looks great. 

I don't think any mountain bike folks are going to be swapping to Mid BBs. C'est la vie.

-Walt


----------



## Ted Andkilde (Jul 13, 2014)

Walt said:


> I don't think any mountain bike folks are going to be swapping to Mid BBs. C'est la vie.
> 
> -Walt


True, but as framebuilder it would be pretty trivial for you to swap bottom bracket shells to one of the BMX standards, tons of off the shelf SS options 

I'm building a Nukeproof Solum, technically a DJ frame but I've got a wacky German 500mm (~175mm in the frame) seatpost and a 110mm stem to get into an XC position on it, at the moment. It uses a really bizarre combo of 73mm Spanish BB, which allows a nice 52mm chainline to match a 135mm SS rear MTB hub, but requires a longer spindle and some shim juggling during install. I went with a Profile no-boss kit and a one piece cro-mo chainring with a 48 spline inner. I don't know if it will stand up to my ample proportions, but Profile is silly enough to provide a lifetime warranty 

Anyhow, these BMX bottom brackets are cool, essentially just a pair of commercial ID/OD bearings, a sleeve to support the inner races and a few fancy washers. The spindles are available in multiple lengths to support any shell width you desire so there are plenty of parts available to support a "roll your own" crank solution.

Cheers, Ted


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

How many people are going to buy 4130 filler rod from these guys and have frames break?


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

I think we broke the website.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I know! And I was just getting ready to order some stuff... crud.


----------



## Golem builder (Jul 31, 2009)

The store seems to be back online.

The arms offered are heavy duty!


----------



## ROSKO (Oct 11, 2009)

Walt- you know Reynolds makes swaged crank material from 853 right?


----------



## afwalker (Apr 26, 2012)

What's the part no# for that Reynolds crank? 
I don't have it on my list.
thanks
andy walker
Walker Bicycle Company | | Walker Bicycle Company


----------

